# Panel in a closet ?



## bctoasters

I have a customer who is putting their home on the market, and want to get it up to snuff in regards to code. They had a "private" home inspector come through that told them that their electrical panel in the closet would have to be moved per code. I'm going over this evening to look at it, but would like to have a more clear picture on this subject (I have a call into the local inspector). The way I see the NEC, the only issue with a "panel in a closet" is in a bathroom? As long as "working clearances" as Sec. 110 are met, is this an issue for an existing home if the panel is in say a bedroom closet? Thanks.


----------



## Jbird66

NEC 240.24D Over-current devices shall not be located in the vicinity of easily ignitable materials, such as a clothes closet.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Remove the closet rod and it will not be a clothes closet.


----------



## don_resqcapt19

When was the house built? The did not always prohibit installing panels in closets.


----------



## Wirenuting

don_resqcapt19 said:


> When was the house built? The did not always prohibit installing panels in closets.


Right, 
If things weren't grandfathered everyone would be busy replacing everything all the time.


----------



## denny3992

Put a whole complex ox 240 apts with panels in a "small storage area" which had plumb and venting for washer and dryer.... And shelving above.... Tenants put them in and u had to move them out to access the panels...


----------



## denny3992

don_resqcapt19 said:


> When was the house built? The did not always prohibit installing panels in closets.


Nice to see u again don, its been a while!


----------



## Linhawk

I worked on a house that was built in 1997 that had the panel in a closet. It surprised me that it passed inspection. It made no sense because the adjacent wall was the garage with ample outside access.


----------



## electricmanscott

bctoasters said:


> I have a customer who is putting their home on the market, and want to get it up to snuff in regards to code. They had a "private" home inspector come through that told them that their electrical panel in the closet would have to be moved per code. I'm going over this evening to look at it, but would like to have a more clear picture on this subject (I have a call into the local inspector). The way I see the NEC, the only issue with a "panel in a closet" is in a bathroom? As long as "working clearances" as Sec. 110 are met, is this an issue for an existing home if the panel is in say a bedroom closet? Thanks.


I guarantee there are many, many, many more "violations". You are opening up a can of worms by calling the inspector. Hopefully he says why are you bothering me about something that's probably been that way forever.


----------



## big2bird

mcclary's electrical said:


> Remove the closet rod and it will not be a clothes closet.


Yep. Tell them to remove all items. It becomes an equipment room. Sell it.


----------



## bctoasters

Talked to the inspector, and he said the way I was interpretting the code was right--as long as it's not in a bathroom & working clearances are met. I looked at it last night, and working clearances are not met (only 2' in front). I talked them into moving it anyway because it's actually a sub-panel fed by 8-2 with a jumper from phase A to phase B, and all of the neutrals & grounds are bonded :no:. Thanks all for your input.


----------



## k_buz

We used to service a large condo complex in one of the most strict communities around. Every unit has the panel in the front coat closet. We did work there all the time. Replacing water heater circuits, new micro circuits...inspections on every one. When one was sold, they had to have a code compliance inspection by the AHJ, never once did they have to remove a closet rod.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

big2bird said:


> Yep. Tell them to remove all items. It becomes an equipment room. Sell it.


Thats the way we handle it. The wording is "clothes closet", if there' s no hanging rod and no shelf, its not a clothes closet. Its an electrical closet.


----------



## backstay

bctoasters said:


> Talked to the inspector, and he said the way I was interpretting the code was right--as long as it's not in a bathroom & working clearances are met. I looked at it last night, and working clearances are not met (only 2' in front). I talked them into moving it anyway because it's actually a sub-panel fed by 8-2 with a jumper from phase A to phase B, and all of the neutrals & grounds are bonded :no:. Thanks all for your input.


Your inspector said a panel in a clothes closet is fine unless its in the bathroom? There are three places you can not have a panel, bathroom, clothes closet and stairway.


----------



## I_get_shocked

Whats not allowed to be installed in the bathroom, the panelboard or the Service disconnect? Arent MLO panelboards in bathrooms code compliant?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

I_get_shocked said:


> Whats not allowed to be installed in the bathroom, the panelboard or the Service disconnect? Arent MLO panelboards in bathrooms code compliant?


 
nope


----------



## I_get_shocked

Got a code reference?


----------



## backstay

i_get_shocked said:


> got a code reference?


240.24(e)


----------



## sparkyli

Is the house in Levitown new york?


----------



## bctoasters

backstay said:


> Your inspector said a panel in a clothes closet is fine unless its in the bathroom? There are three places you can not have a panel, bathroom, clothes closet and stairway.


 Yep. The way it sounded as he was explaining it to me, it sounded like a "grandfather" issue as the house is 40+ years old. He even said if there's clothes in there, just to make sure the clothes don't interfere with the working clearances.


----------

